# fines abroad



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

:evil: hi all just been reading about the millions the councils all across the u.k wrote- off because that wonderful government of ours don't have a foreign-registered vehicle data base to issue fines to continental countries drivers. but according to people on the forum they have had fines sent to them so the other countries have the data base for vehicles registered owners . if you get a fine can they make you pay :?: that's on top of paying a small fortune to go on there motorway when they come here churning up our roads for free :evil: what do you think. jud


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

i thought that in france they escorted you to the nearest cash point and made you withdraw the money


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Machines*



geordie01 said:


> i thought that in france they escorted you to the nearest cash point and made you withdraw the money


Humans can, machines can't.


----------



## TAM (Jan 8, 2009)

We got flashed a few times (by static camera,s) returning from Spain up through France last January.  
We were expecting a few tickets when we got home. :twisted: 
Nothing ever arrived.  
I cannot believe that foreign police forces can get access to DVLA, They have no jurisdiction for a speeding fine surely.

TAM H


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

geordie01 said:


> i thought that in france they escorted you to the nearest cash point and made you withdraw the money


hi geordie01 yes they do i am taking about parking fines speed camera's fines the ones which they have only the reg to go off not the ones which the police are waiting up the road for you that is on the spot fines like here no the ones they have to post to you . jud


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

I believe there is a mechanism in place between EEC member states to share information if requested, but I don't think UK bothers, it would be simpler if any motor related infringement by a foreign registered vehicle be dealt with by on the spot fines as they are in general in Europe irrespective of vehicle origin or location

I am surprised they are not already advocating this as it is a clear winner in my view

Chris


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

I got a speeding ticket through the post from spain, about 15 years ago, never saw a camera etc. just ignored it. Been stopped in the same vehicle for no seat belt, refused to pay on the spot as most times cash goes in their pocket, said I`d sort at adjunte in Alicante, they were furious but waved me on.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So far with our French registered car we paid a parking fine in UK as we were issued with a notice of what and where to pay even online.
But the twice my wife has been flashed by a GATSO nothing has come to tell us what to pay.

Am I supposed to go chase the penalty??? I am thinking of selling the car as not only does it have a French reg but an 'A' frame as well.

Ray.


----------

